# Thera-tubes on Petron Slingshot?



## SdoowSirhc (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi everybody! First post here








I have recently bought a Petron which is pretty much a Black Widow but I'm not happy with the draw lenght and after a few days I've managed to damage the bands (what happened to beginner's luck? haha)
I was looking into buying Therabands with the pouch already attached from eBay and I was wondering which colour should I buy? Could i manage to draw blue easily or is red a better option? I can't see any green at the momet :/
Thanks in advance guys


----------



## me :-B (Oct 22, 2011)

i can stretch red and im 5 4" 90 pounds so red would probably be to weak for you.if you cant get green blue would be your best bet.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi SdoowSirhc,

Welcome to the forums.

Take a look at this thread, there are charts showing the exact draw of each strength of tube / band. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39-thera-band-and-tube-resistance-elongation-chart/page__hl__%2Bthera+%2Bchart__fromsearch__1

As a beginner, I strongly recommend starting off towards the low end of the scale, working on technique and accuracy, them move onto the harder hitting stuff.


----------



## SdoowSirhc (Nov 5, 2011)

me :-B said:


> i can stretch red and im 5 4" 90 pounds so red would probably be to weak for you.if you cant get green blue would be your best bet.


Thanks for telling me that , I'm just under 6 ft so... I think it's blue


----------



## SdoowSirhc (Nov 5, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Hi SdoowSirhc,
> 
> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for that link







I was using the stock tubes but im afraid to continue as ive hit the fork where the rubber meets it and the rubber tore( the pouch was inside out)


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

i just got black thera band tubes they will woop your butt i think it would shoot a brick just fine i just will not be shooting for hour at a time


----------



## me :-B (Oct 22, 2011)

SdoowSirhc said:


> i can stretch red and im 5 4" 90 pounds so red would probably be to weak for you.if you cant get green blue would be your best bet.


Thanks for telling me that , I'm just under 6 ft so... I think it's blue
[/quote]
but,if your inaccurate red would probably be better,i destroyed my first slingshot because the bands were the heaviest i could pull and i kept shoting the fork and it snapped off.


----------



## SdoowSirhc (Nov 5, 2011)

me :-B said:


> i can stretch red and im 5 4" 90 pounds so red would probably be to weak for you.if you cant get green blue would be your best bet.


Thanks for telling me that , I'm just under 6 ft so... I think it's blue
[/quote]
but,if your inaccurate red would probably be better,i destroyed my first slingshot because the bands were the heaviest i could pull and i kept shoting the fork and it snapped off.
[/quote]
Thanks, I ordered the red theratubes for the moment any way. I think i'l go for blue in a few weeks when I get more accurate


----------



## me :-B (Oct 22, 2011)

SdoowSirhc said:


> i can stretch red and im 5 4" 90 pounds so red would probably be to weak for you.if you cant get green blue would be your best bet.


Thanks for telling me that , I'm just under 6 ft so... I think it's blue
[/quote]
but,if your inaccurate red would probably be better,i destroyed my first slingshot because the bands were the heaviest i could pull and i kept shoting the fork and it snapped off.
[/quote]
Thanks, I ordered the red theratubes for the moment any way. I think i'l go for blue in a few weeks when I get more accurate








[/quote]
glad i could help







cookies!


----------



## SdoowSirhc (Nov 5, 2011)

Here it is with red tubes.








I took off the handle and wrist brace to make it more pocket friendly


----------

